# [Solved] php: 5.2.14 installation, obwohl 5.2.17 installiert

## kutte128

Hi,

ich nutze php 5.2.17, aber ein Systemupdate will unbedingt den 5.2.14 installieren und dabei kommt sich php-toolkit und eselect-php in die quere.

Ich habe leider nicht rausbekommen können warum der 14ner überhaupt installiert werden soll.

Die use-Flags sind identisch.

Jemand nen Tipp für mich woran das hängen kann?

Grüße,

kutte128Last edited by kutte128 on Mon Feb 14, 2011 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

mach doch mal ein "emerge -utNp php", das t sollte einen abhängigkeitsbaum anzeigen, da müsstest du dann sehen was php-5.2.14 braucht

----------

## kutte128

hi,

dann werden als Abhängigkeit 

[ebuild   R   ]  virtual/mysql-5.1  USE="-embedded% -static%" 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0.1

angezeigt.

ich habe den php-5.2.14 mal in die package.mask aufgenommen, dann bekomme ich das hier:

All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-lang/php:5[session,mssql?,mysql?,postgres?]" have been masked.

(dependency required by "net-analyzer/base-1.4.1-r1" [ebuild])

nach dem ich base entfernt habe, ist das problem behoben.

base läuft nun als manuelle installation

----------

